# Club Moebius: Another trip through time...



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

...but this time, not quite as far back. Several months ago I discussed with Frank some ideas for future Club Moebius features. One was to offer reprints of some of my old articles written for Scale Modeler, and the first is now on line. This one was originally published in the September, 1992 issue, and dealt with enhancements that I applied to a resin copy the 1966 Aurora LIS Diorama. This effort concentrated primarily on rebuilding the Chariot from scratch, for reasons that are fully described.

Of course, I don't really expect anyone to scratch build a Chariot at this point, especially in light of current and forthcoming offerings from Moebius. The point is that specialized techniques such as thermo (vacuum) forming are covered to the extent that the information might be useful to forum/club members for other projects. This was actually my first complete scratch build, and some of the stuff I did to pull it off was, well, "out there." I guess it all goes with the territory. Enjoy!
Ron G.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

That just totally rocks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I love that kit; even bought one to take my first stab at it as an adult. But that darn chariot with decaled windows was always a big detraction. The amazing job you did scratch building your chariot changes the look of that entire model kt. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your Chariot looks fantastic, Ron. I hope you still have it!

Nice article, too. Very informative - the basics aren't at all out date, and the discussion of vacuforming is well done.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice article and beautiful build!
In reading it and marvelling at the craftsmanship you employed, I remember that I always wished a GK manufacturer would produce clear parts and an interior for that classic Chariot so I could turn my build into an accurate representation of that classic LIS scene!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't built the Lost In Space diorama kit (yet), so I'm wondering--does anyone know if the upcoming "mini" Chariot from Moebius will be an appropriate size to be a suitable replacement for the simplified Chariot that comes with the kit?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It will be too large for the Cyclops kit. In order for an LIS Cyclops to be in scale with the up-coming 1/35 scale chariot, "he" would need to stand about 3' tall.
However, there is always the option of using a die-cast "johnny lightning" Chariot that would look passable with the LIS Cyclops diorama.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That Scale Modeler was the second modelling magazine I ever purchased. Because that was the first Lost in Space modelling article I'd ever seen, and pretty much one of only a handful in the decade that followed, too. I loved that article, and loved that build, and loved the idea that there was another Lost in Space modeller out there in the world someplace. Glad to know that the article, the model (I hope), and the author are still out there, helping to keep the faith alive. Thanks for much more than you'll ever know!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I haven't built the Lost In Space diorama kit (yet), so I'm wondering--does anyone know if the upcoming "mini" Chariot from Moebius will be an appropriate size to be a suitable replacement for the simplified Chariot that comes with the kit?


The scale of the upcoming Moebius 1/35 Chariot would be too large as illustrated below with my build-up of the Polar Lights Cyclops diorama compared to the 1/35 Lunar Models Chariot. 
With a little work the Polar Lights Chariot can be made presentable as can be seen in my buildup. I just carefully opened up the framework by drilling and trimming along the frame lines and filled in with clear sheet plastic and for the curved sections I used a small clear plastic test tube cut up to fill in. I had to scratch build the interior, but at this small scale I did not do a lot of detailing.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

First, thanks to all who have expressed kind thoughts.

Second, in response to those who have wondered about the condition of the build today, let me say that it looks pretty much exactly the same. In fact, the only time it has been out of the house was back in 2001 for the "Kitbuilders" show, where Steve Iverson displayed it behind his table briefly. Here is a link: http://www.culttvman.net/kitbuilders_fall_2001.html

But the condition of the chariot leads to another discussion involving longevity. When you scratch build and employ unorthodox methods, a constant concern has to be how long your choices will withstand the test of time. For example, those who have read the article will recall that I used simple Scotch brand double stick tape to affix the drape decals to the inside surface of the interior. Before I made this decision, I actually called 3M to find out what I could expect from this product. I made the decision to use it when I was told that it was "virtually archival" in nature. Sure enough, all these years later there is no sign of yellowing, nor any other adverse effects.

I have also had my share of experiences when I didn't do the research, and wound up paying the price some time later. Just something to consider.

Thanks again,
Ron G.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Seaview said:


> It will be too large for the Cyclops kit.





kenlee said:


> The scale of the upcoming Moebius 1/35 Chariot would be too large...


Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember these projects of yours, Ron! I've always been very impressed by your abilities. The scratch built chariot has always been a favorite of mine.

I appreciate your research as well. You bring up some very good points to consider in the longevity of your products.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey! Ron I have a question to ask, are you going to do all of your articals including the jupiter 2 scratch build?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

As long as there's interest, and Frank agrees, I don't see why we couldn't do that. The goal at this point is to share scratch building ideas, and the J2 piece would be loaded in that respect. But if we take them in order (which I would prefer), there would be another one in line first, so it may be a little while.

By the way, Merry Christmas to all.
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Merry Christmas, Ron (and to all the rest of you great folks here, too)! :wave:


----------

